# Appaloosa Studs Near Houston



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

What discipline are you looking for? Off the top of my head, Hopes Creek Ranch (All Hands on Zip and Hands of a Hero) is near Houston. Spot my Blue Boy is also located in Texas but I'm not sure how close to Houston.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm wanting a good all around horse. I like to do a bit of everything but not super show oriented. I do competitive obstacle course and dabble in jumping. Lots of trail riding as well.


----------



## sonib82 (Jul 24, 2015)

Lonestar22 said:


> I'm wanting a good all around horse. I like to do a bit of everything but not super show oriented. I do competitive obstacle course and dabble in jumping. Lots of trail riding as well.


I'm probably not much help then - I only know the show ones that are well advertised. Hopefully someone closer can help you out!


----------



## Rain Shadow (May 1, 2014)

Post some pics of your mare so we can help find studs that compliment her. We can recommend stallions but depending on your mares weaknesses, they'd be an awful choice for her.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

This is Daisy. Registered name is Dial A Deck.


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

I'm looking at Drea Strong Medicine, and the lady also has a few other studs on her place. I'm going to go see them in person in a few weeks. 

This is Drea String Medicine aka Joker.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

here is the ApHC directory, for stallions in Texas

Horseman’s Directory | Appaloosa Journal


----------

